# DISH 722k



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

For the last few days my DISH 722k receiver has to be power cycled in the morning. I haven't called DISH Support yet, but I may tomorrow. If anybody has any suggestions I would like to hear them before I call. 

Also, it is in an area where heat shouldn't be a problem, in fact, I have a USB powered laptop cooler underneath powered all of the time.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

how the DVR working/looks if you'll not reboot it ?


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

I don't think a laptop cooler does much. Don't know if heat is your problem but is it hot to the touch? I use one of these drawing air thru from up against the left side. http://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-M...e=UTF8&qid=1350691717&sr=8-1&keywords=usb+fan Without it my 722k gets hot.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I installed the replacement 722k yesterday afternoon/evening. This morning my wife told me that she had to power cyckle that one, too, in the morning. Should I just give up on the 722k line and move up to something newer or are they just as problem ridden as the 722k series?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Jim148 said:


> I installed the replacement 722k yesterday afternoon/evening. This morning my wife told me that she had to power cyckle that one, too, in the morning. Should I just give up on the 722k line and move up to something newer or are they just as problem ridden as the 722k series?


I have a 722k that has been working flawlessly since I got it months and months ago. If the new(er) replacment is doing the same thing, then it could be environmental (heat) or it might be that for some reason it's not updating overnight.

This latter point is a sheer guess on my part since I have no idea what could happen if I didn't let mine update every night. What do you think, P Smith?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It would reboot by internal watchdog in case of hung-up or will act like broken device. 
The night reboot (I did set it to my other, day time) is a countermeasure against SW bugs, sloppy code. not really something what should be done each night.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

P Smith said:


> It would reboot by internal watchdog in case of hung-up or will act like broken device.
> The night reboot (I did set it to my other, day time) is a countermeasure against SW bugs, sloppy code. not really something what should be done each night.


But if you don't update automatically every night, you would end up with an obsolete EPG requiring an update session, wouldn't you?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nope.

If you'll monitor EEPG stream [PID 0x0300] you would find: full loading cycle would happen in less then an half hour, new version of the EEPG updating each 4-5-6 hours, a few times per day.
Adding to that: non-DVR devices getting 44hrs EPG without reboots for months, what usually happen by forced FW updates.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks, P.

Live and learn.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

My first 722k worked great for a year...and then the same problem started a couple months ago. After just a few days, it totally failed and had to be replaced. The replacement has been here since and working well---but today it did it (had to cycle on to get it going this morning)

Sure has me holding my breath at this point


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Please let me know if you continue to have issues with your 722k. Thanks.



CeeWoo said:


> My first 722k worked great for a year...and then the same problem started a couple months ago. After just a few days, it totally failed and had to be replaced. The replacement has been here since and working well---but today it did it (had to cycle on to get it going this morning)
> 
> Sure has me holding my breath at this point


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Please let me know if you continue to have issues with your 722k. Thanks.


Thanks Ray-I'm staying positive at this point and just hope it was a transient glitch (of course that was my hope on the old one LOL)


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Please let me know if you continue to have issues with your 722k. Thanks.


I upgraded to a 722K almost 2 years ago and it has been chugging away flawlessly since. Other than some buggy SW updates from time to time. To keep the heat situation down I use this,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dish-VIP-72...DVRs_Hard_Drive_Recorders&hash=item53e2097c02

They are nice and quiet and keep my temps LOW! Even during this summers heat wave my unit never went above 114 degrees and averaged 96.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Speaking of temps---mine does seem to be running hot. So I've moved it and would like to monitor the temps for a while. Is there some way to reset those counters, or do I just have to wait for enuf time to pass to see if it's improving?

And if that's the case, how long before more current readings should be up?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

there was some inconsistent observations ... so practically you are on your own


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

P Smith said:


> there was some inconsistent observations ... so practically you are on your own


Thanks...I'll just let some time pass then. It's all good


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I recall it require a week to see serious change because it's based on history (hours online ?) and modulus of changes today; other way is too technical: remove NVRAM (24LC256 ?) and erase a few bytes where the temp values storing.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

P Smith said:


> I recall it require a week to see serious change because it's based on history (hours online ?) and modulus of changes today; other way is too technical: remove NVRAM (24LC256 ?) and erase a few bytes where the temp values storing.


Too techy for me...I'll just wait a week or so

thanks-that gives me an idea how long it might take


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

It's been 6 days now since I moved my receiver. The low temp move a lot while it was disconnected during the move and it's still showing that same temp...so I'm 99% certain that the counter has yet to reset (and the previous HI Temp is the same also). But the average temp has dropped 3 degrees (I thought it would be more). Sometime in the next couple days I expect to see all 3 readings change. And if it's not what I want, I think I have a different location that may be better

could be interesting


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

keep us posting ... perhaps each DVR [FW] has own settings related to intervals of updating the temperature's counters


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

Rduce said:


> I upgraded to a 722K almost 2 years ago and it has been chugging away flawlessly since. Other than some buggy SW updates from time to time. To keep the heat situation down I use this,
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dish-VIP-72...DVRs_Hard_Drive_Recorders&hash=item53e2097c02
> 
> They are nice and quiet and keep my temps LOW! Even during this summers heat wave my unit never went above 114 degrees and averaged 96.


Wow is that overpriced. One of these does just fine- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thermaltake...?pt=US_Computer_Case_Fans&hash=item4609b77509 It runs off the 722 usb port and it doesn't even need to be set on high.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

HDlover said:


> Wow is that overpriced. One of these does just fine- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thermaltake...?pt=US_Computer_Case_Fans&hash=item4609b77509 It runs off the 722 usb port and it doesn't even need to be set on high.


Would this attach to the long left side vent, or the smaller vent on the right side on a 722k?

BTW-since I wasn't getting the results I wanted, I just aimed a small regular house fan at my 722k last night. This morning the 'Low' and 'Average' both dropped 2 degrees


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

It has it's own stand so it doesn't attach. I just have mine up against the left side drawing air out. Works like a charm. I don't care what the temperature says, the top of my 722k is cool with it and hot without it. Obviously a big difference. You can get it from Amazon and other places I'm sure. Got mine from "Fry's" for $10 when it was on sale.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

HDlover said:


> It has it's own stand so it doesn't attach. I just have mine up against the left side drawing air out. Works like a charm. I don't care what the temperature says, the top of my 722k is cool with it and hot without it. Obviously a big difference.


Understood-as soon as I posted that I realized it was a bad choice of words. I was sort of wondering if that was how you sent it up since the left side is basically slotted from front to back

thanks


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

My HI TEMP counter moved today-so it appears at least on my receiver, it took 9 days for the counter to reset. Hi hasn't changed much, but I expect it'll continue to drop for at least a few days I don't expect the low to change much, but as the Hi drops, I hope the Average continues to dip

My low has dropped from 112 to 89....my average from 132 to 124 (just checked again a couple hrs later ave has dropped another degree to 123)

I now seem to be in an acceptable range-but I still think I'll move the rec to what I believe is a better location (further from a heat vent) and go ahead and get one of the fans from above posts


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Ave dropped down a couple weeks ago to 120. A few days ago, I installed an OTA module--damn that thing must do something to make my rec run hot! My average is back up to 130, and low has gone up to 101.

Ordered a fan today.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I must have the worst luck of any DISH Network customer. I finally called a week ago because we still have been having to power cycle very morning with the 722k. To their credit, a replacement 722k arrive quickly, I finally installed it this afternoon and after scanning local over the air channels for the module, it would not get any satellite channels. So, the replacement is going back and I am back to the old one. Is there any way to get DISH to test these before they send them out? I feel like I am playing roulette when I order a replacement 722k!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

unfortunately, only one way to get working 722k is play the roulette
or better get a tech visit and hold him while 722k will works OK (he should have a couple 722k in his track)


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I finally had a DISH Technician come out to my house. He replaced the Dish Pro Plus Twin with two Dish Pro singles. He also checked 44 switch and power inserter, but they were all good. He also replaced a low frequency wall plate barrel and kinked section of coaxial cable. My Check Switch was good. I will find out tomorrow morning if it is frozen up and I have to re-boot, or if that takes care of the problem. I am confident that this was causing the issue, so I will report back tomorrow.


----------

